# Prodigy or Dynamis



## jomazz (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a small layout, 4x8x6', L shaped & I'm trying to decide between the prodigy advance 2 & the Bachmann Dynamis. I have a Bachmann E-Z command but, I also have some sound equiped locos that I can't get the full potential from with this system. Any ideas?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Read a lot . Keep it simple. If you like Bachmann stay with their products.
Some brands are more compatible to a group of other brands, so research.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Changing systems may also mean changing decoders. Like I've posted prior, I'm a DigiTrax kind of guy. Ii shopped them all before I bought and had the opportunity to even run on them. 

Most manufacturers conform to NMRA criteria and standards. A good thing for you and I. All you would need to change decoders is a decoder compatible to the system and your nees IF the engines are equipped with plugs and not hardwired. A neat deal with hall of the engine specific sound systems integrated into the chips.


----------

